# Paco de Lucía dies at 66



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

The legendary flamenco guitarist died of a sudden heart attack.






RIP.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Tragic, a great loss! RIP

/ptr


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Dammit...another great gone too early. I've been listening to and loving his albums since I was 15.

Right now I'm listening to this superb 2cd overview collection:










tomorrow I'll have about the 200th play of one of my desert island discs:










Farewell Paco


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Very sorry to hear it. I shall be listening to his music over the next few days as a tribute. Rest in peace.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Just saw this on the news. Such a shame. He was truly amazing.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Damn! That's a shame. Such a great artist. RIP

His Phillips album Solo Quiero Caminar is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I didn't see this but I have listened to and loved his music for a very long time. He was a great guitarist! RIP Paco.

Kevin


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

He was in my mind the best acoustic guitarist in recorded history. RIP.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

tdc said:


> He was in my mind the best acoustic guitarist in recorded history. RIP.


I don't share this opinion at all (even in flamenco I prefer El Nino Miguel and Sabicas) but a great guitarist.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

norman bates said:


> I don't share this opinion at all (even in flamenco I prefer El Nino Miguel and Sabicas) but a great guitarist.


Well I think your opinion is certainly in the minority here. I don't think in his prime many would question Paco's status as the premier player in flamenco. In classical and jazz there are players that I prefer to him, but in his technique, versatility and all around ability he was as deserving as anyone for the title of "greatest guitarist".


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

tdc said:


> Well I think your opinion is certainly in the minority here. I don't think in his prime many would question Paco's status as the premier player in flamenco. In classical and jazz there are players that I prefer to him, but in his technique, versatility and all around ability he was as deserving as anyone for the title of "greatest guitarist".


 I think that he's certainly one of the greats and his picado is legendary, but I suspect that he's so much more famous than the others also because he had an audience a lot larger (for instance for his project with McLaughlin and Di Meola), while an outstanding guitarist like El nino Miguel (who was admired also by De Lucia: 



) had a lot of troubles in his life. Like a less fortunate version of Chet Baker.


----------

